# California Natural or Nature's Variety??



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Rosco's Mom said:


> Has anyone heard of these foods??
> 
> I went to go buy Rosco some new food, preferrably grain free because he's itching like crazy, still. When i went to the doggie store, they didnt have Wellness CORE butthe lady gave me some samples from California Natural?? They also had Nature's Variety Instinct.
> 
> I was just wondering if anybody has tried these foods or if they're good quality?


If you're wanting comparisons, you can do so at http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/ I use the Wellness Core Reduced Fat with the golden girls but have no experience with the others. ( although I used the NV Prairie a year or two ago). The thing I like about the Core Red Fat is that the calorie count and fat is less than many grain free and also the calcium/phosphorous is much more moderate than many grain free too.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think, and I can be very wrong, Nature's Variety just had some sort of a recall. People who used the food for their dogs rave about it though.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Thanks for that link. i couldn't remember what it was.

Thanks for that info, Kimm. I will have to look into that recall and find out what it is.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Okay, so i was reading the website and Nature's variety is a 6 star food (thats good!) but it says that theres a fat ingrident in the top five....and that could bloat in a large breed dog????


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

They sell Nature's Variety at my vet... had to drag my mother away from it yesterday saying "He's on CANIDAE!"


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

allux00 said:


> They sell Nature's Variety at my vet... had to drag my mother away from it yesterday saying "He's on CANIDAE!"


i tried canidae, rosco didnt like it.


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

I feed Miss N Nature's Variety Prairie Chicken Meal & Brown Rice. They had a couple recalls on their "Instinct" chicken and on their cat food. IMHO they've been very forthcoming with information about their recalled products. We've had really good luck with this food. We originally used the venison and have rotated to the chicken.

We tried California Natural, but she had really runny poo with that brand. All dogs are so different -- it's really hard to know which food will be best. We tried Canidae too, and she had poo issues with that also.

I go by foods on the Whole Dog Journal's list as far those I'd consider giving my dog.

Good luck!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Rosco's Mom said:


> i tried canidae, rosco didnt like it.


Through the years I've heard this many times. My two would probably eat dirt. LOL


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Through the years I've heard this many times. My two would probably eat dirt. LOL


 LOL My crew DOES eat dirt..... when they can get away with it !!!


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

I use the California Natural Fish and Sweet Potatoe because Sierra had terrible allergies that we thought was related to food. She and Simon both liked it. I might possibly switch Simon off of it because it seems like his coat is a little dry. I'm not sure if it is related to the food though. Luckily, no poo problems!


----------

